# great oils resource



## carebear (Jan 23, 2012)

couldn't decide in which area to feature this.  

http://faculty.ucr.edu/~legneref/botany/oilwax.htm


----------



## judymoody (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks interesting, thanks for posting the reference!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice! Thank you!


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you..I like to use Mowra(h) butter in my lotion bars..Just came across and tried it..didn't know much about it...now I do!


----------



## equi (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice, and useful, thanks!


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome!  I am going to use this in my new product development for sure.


----------

